# State Qualifier



## GaBear (Feb 4, 2008)

Just approved

The Gainesville Archery Club will hold a Ga. State Qualifier on March 15th

More info to come


----------



## GaBear (Feb 7, 2008)

*Ttt*

Back up


----------



## reylamb (Feb 8, 2008)

Is that a Saturday?  Not sure if I will even be heading down for the state shoot??????????


----------



## GaBear (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep its the Saturday after the Charity shoot. We didn't want to step on any toes. We were going to have it on the 22nd but some folks kinda got all bent outta shape about that date. Something about Opening Day of Turkey Season or some thing like that.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 8, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Yep its the Saturday after the Charity shoot. We didn't want to step on any toes. We were going to have it on the 22nd but some folks kinda got all bent outta shape about that date. Something about Opening Day of Turkey Season or some thing like that.



People complained about opening day of turkey season????????  They need to get priorities.....and chasing yardbirds aint near the top of the list.


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 9, 2008)

hey bearpainter is the starting time from 9.00to 2.00 like the other shoots????


----------



## GaBear (Feb 9, 2008)

Since that is the weekend after Daylight Savings Time starts The Times will be 8:30am till 3:00pm. We are expecting a large turn out for this one so I wouldn't wait too long to get there.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 9, 2008)

reylamb said:


> People complained about opening day of turkey season????????  They need to get priorities.....and chasing yardbirds aint near the top of the list.



Hey Reylamb,
 I got my priorities right!  If all goes according to plan I'll be shooting my bow opening day of yardbird season. (hopefully about 10 minutes after he flies down from the roost)


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Feb 9, 2008)

> Hey Reylamb,
> I got my priorities right! If all goes according to plan I'll be shooting my bow opening day of yardbird season. (hopefully about 10 minutes after he flies down from the roost)



Make that 2 of us


----------



## reylamb (Feb 9, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> Hey Reylamb,
> I got my priorities right!  If all goes according to plan I'll be shooting my bow opening day of yardbird season. (hopefully about 10 minutes after he flies down from the roost)



Ugh.......I have never had the desire to go chase yardbirds personally.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 10, 2008)

Im going to try and be there........Im not sure how to get back there......I rode with P&Y last time.........

Also, I know, I know this is going to be one Dumb Question, but this will be a chance to Qualify for the Classic rite?


----------



## GaBear (Feb 10, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Im going to try and be there........Im not sure how to get back there......I rode with P&Y last time.........
> 
> Also, I know, I know this is going to be one Dumb Question, but this will be a chance to Qualify for the Classic rite?



First of all we are not that hard to find. If you need Directions go to the Link on the bottom of the home page for the club. It is a link to map quest and you should be able to get directions from there or PM me here and I'll do my best to get you here in one piece.

Second This shoot is a Qualifier to shoot the State Shoot. Once you shoot the State you qualify for the ASA Classsic.


----------



## GaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Its Getting Closer.........Hope You are Practicing


----------



## GaBear (Mar 9, 2008)

Just a Reminder that the Gainesville Archery Club will be holding a Qualifier this coming Saturday. See Ya There


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 10, 2008)

If i can get there.....................


----------



## GaBear (Mar 10, 2008)

Robbie call Me if You need directions 678-316-5672


----------



## GaBear (Mar 12, 2008)

Dont Forget The Qualifier Is this Saturday 8:30a till 3:00p


----------



## GaBear (Mar 13, 2008)

Just one More Day


----------



## fatboy BA (Mar 13, 2008)

GaBear ypur probably gonna have a couple of new shooters this sat.{as long as the weather holds out Be there around 12:00to1:00pm


----------



## GaBear (Mar 13, 2008)

Great.......... We'll be glad to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll be there, first time.  Shooting Hillsman am and Gainesville pm.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2008)

Man Talk About Burning Up The Highway


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 14, 2008)

It's an addiction.  We'd do anything to get a fix!


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2008)

Well Dang I must Have It Bad


Setting up 2 shoots In 2 weekends and Then Gonna try to shoot 2 shoots on Sunday.............WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH            HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 14, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Well Dang I must Have It Bad
> 
> 
> Setting up 2 shoots In 2 weekends and Then Gonna try to shoot 2 shoots on Sunday.............WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH            HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



What two are you shooting Sunday?  I only know about Hillsman's shoot.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2008)

Black Mountain Shoots Sunday also


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 14, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Black Mountain Shoots Sunday also



10-4


----------



## reylamb (Mar 14, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Black Mountain Shoots Sunday also



Mitchell mumbled something about trying to shoot Black Mtn early and meeting us at BPS at 1 pm.  Maybe the 2 of yall should hook up early at Black Mtn, and we all meet at BPS at 1 to head down to Hillsmans........


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2008)

That sounds Like a Plan. I have a Visitor coming in from out of town Saturday to shoot the Qualifier and He wants to shoot Hillsman Also, But he will have to shot it early. So I may end up going with him and Coming back to shoot Black Mountain.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 14, 2008)

Where's black mountain?


----------



## reylamb (Mar 14, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Where's black mountain?



Dawsonville/Dahlonega.......Way North Georgia.


----------



## waits (Mar 14, 2008)

GA BEAR, I will be heading your way tommorow after the Hilsman shoot. I am bringing Fatboyba and Jerseygaboy with me. Look forward to meeting ya.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2008)

Make Sure You Got Your Rain Gear......Weather Man Say's its Gonna Get Rather Wet.


I've been told Its an easy 30 Up Course.........

I do Think that it is easier than the Charity Shoot course that we set last week.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 14, 2008)

waits said:


> GA BEAR, I will be heading your way tommorow after the Hilsman shoot. I am bringing Fatboyba and Jerseygaboy with me. Look forward to meeting ya.



And me!!!


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2008)

Well come on Up and Sling a Few.


----------



## GaBear (Mar 14, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Dawsonville/Dahlonega.......Way North Georgia.




Up In Them Thar Hills


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ill be leaving loganville round 10:30................


----------



## GaBear (Mar 15, 2008)

Make sure you have my number if you get lost I can try to guide you in.


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Rgr that, im adding it to my phone now..........


----------

